# Recent bike robberies ("bikejackings") in Berkeley Hills



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Grizzly Peak / Wildcat area. Hope the police figure this out.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont know what would be the best gps tracker device but why dont people use those if theyre worried?
LandAirSea 54 – Real-Time 4G LTE GPS Tracker for monitoring teen drivers, elderly, kids, vehicles, ATVs, boats - Waterproof with built in magnet - Manufactured in USA - Monthly Subscription Required - Walmart.com - Walmart.com 
pretty cheap. just need to find one that hides in a bike tube.


----------

